# [SOLVED] Cooler Master Elite 335 Owners



## gcl2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi

I recently purchased a new case, the Cooler Master Elite 335.

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/prods/components/cases/cases/coolermaster/rc-335-kkn1-gp.html

It features a Reset button combined with HDD LED activity on the front panel. I have connected everything up as per spec of motherboard manual and receive a flashing blue light when there is hard drive activity.

The reset button is a constant blue, so it is ok but its not ideal that its the same colour as the reset button and below the power button.

Does anyone know if:


The reset button LED should always be solid?
The HD LED activity should be the same colour? I know some LEDS offer several colours.

The Cooler Master forum doesn't seem to except hotmail registrations?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cooler Master Elite 335 Owners*

The reset button light is the power light indicating the system is on, in sleep mode it will blink(controlled by the mother board)
They are both blue LED's


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Cooler Master Elite 335 Owners*

I have the: Coolermaster Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black With Window
and it does the same as stated above. it's normal


----------



## gcl2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Cooler Master Elite 335 Owners*

Ok this normal then.


----------

